

Cloud Storage anxiety? Many are switching to Terafyle - kyropractor

Terafyle is receiving unprecedented growth
http:&#x2F;&#x2F;bit.ly&#x2F;terafyle3
======
0942v8653
[http://terafyle.com](http://terafyle.com) is shorter than
[http://bit.ly/terafyle3](http://bit.ly/terafyle3). So I'm not sure why you
put the bit.ly link—it's very suspicious for a post that already looks like
astroturfing.

To be honest, WebDAV and SFTP + GoodReader (on iOS) works perfectly for me and
I have no reason to switch to this … whatever it is.

------
terafyle
Those are great, we also support Google Drive, iCloud Drive, Citrix ShareFile,
Egnyte, Hightail, EMC Syncplicity, Barracuda Copy, MediaFire and SugarSync.

------
terafyle
Download the iOS App here.
[http://bit.ly/terafyleAppStore](http://bit.ly/terafyleAppStore)

------
terafyle
Here is a demo video.
[http://bit.ly/TerafyleAPVideo](http://bit.ly/TerafyleAPVideo)

------
terafyle
Thanks! By the way, we are crowd sourcing our product feature roadmap.
Definitely send us email, we take it seriously.

------
terafyle
Let us know if there are any other Cloud Storage services you want Terafyle to
support.

------
terafyle
Right now, we support your iOS device and Windows. The MAC app is coming out
shortly.

------
drapp
I use Terafyle with DropBox, OneDrive and Box. Definitely a great product.

------
kyropractor
Love the service, I never worry about Cloud storage space anymore. The cloud
to cloud feature is excellent!

------
terafyle
Thanks! We're adding hardware daily. Checkout our review at bit.ly/terafyle2

------
terafyle
Here are some promo codes:

MFALE3PKERJM 94L69PF49HJN WLJ9HFKXET44

-Enjoy! Send us feedback.

~~~
bonthink
Hi, just download that app, followed the link to download PC version. Chrome
alerted, that file is infected, here is online check from DrWeb: Terafyle.exe
packed by FLY-CODE >Terafyle.exe probably infected with Trojan.Inject
>Terafyle.exe packed by BINARYRES >>Terafyle.exe - archive BINARYRES
>>>Terafyle.exe/data001 - Ok >>>Terafyle.exe/data002 - Ok

